# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Handwriting >  Handwriting recognition and digital ink management technology, MyScript, Nantes, France

## Airicist

Developer - MyScript

----------


## Airicist

MyScript - the power of handwriting

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> Discover MyScript handwriting recognition technology for text, math, shape and music, and harness the power of handwriting.

----------

